# Fips 140-2 and Hipaa



## mcguireman (Jul 2, 2012)

I am doing research for a wireless network for hospitals. I really do not understand the FIPS law or the HIPPA, they are vague. Can anyone point me in the direction I need to go to get some info on these laws that I can understand?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Mcquireman. Welcome to TSF! I have made you your own thread.

Google is a good place to start though I am not sure why researching wireless networks for a hospital requires you to understand Hipaa or Fips.

The hospitals Hipaa Privacy and Security officers should be able to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Wand3r3r's suggestion is a good one - your hospital should have a CIO (information officer) or CSO (security officer). These would be the people you should consult for HIPAA and FIPS regulatory guidance.

The US Dept of Health and Human Services also maintains an informational resource on the reg that might be helpful for you, here - Summary of the HIPAA Privacy Rule

NIST maintains a home page for FIPS here -

The FIPS Home Page


----------

